# chumming for pinfish



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it legal to chum for pinfish from a dock so I could cast net them easier?

If so, what works well?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Better yet, get a pinfish trap, stick some cheap chicken meat on the bone in for bait!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A canna dog food with holes in it tied to rope


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Can't speak to legal. I have tossed small pieces of cigar minnows or squid in water while wading so that I could net a few.

I don't think pin fish are too picky.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would throw a piece of raw bacon, then when they fight all over it throw net and retrieve bacon and repeat process.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Years ago fishing behind the environmental station i had to go poop. I jumped in and did the job.

Pinfish were everywhere..!!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Of course u can chum from your doc for any fish...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> Years ago fishing behind the environmental station i had to go poop. I jumped in and did the job.
> 
> Pinfish were everywhere..!!


I may or may not have done the same once..... only in my case it seemed like they only went for the corn......


Try corn they like that.... maybe cream of corn to get the consistency right


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Years ago fishing behind the environmental station i had to go poop. I jumped in and did the job.
> 
> Pinfish were everywhere..!!





LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I may or may not have done the same once..... only in my case it seemed like they only went for the corn......
> 
> 
> Try corn they like that.... maybe cream of corn to get the consistency right




I wonder if Bleach will get that Image out of my head???......


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Snagged Line said:


> I wonder if Bleach will get that Image out of my head???......



I don't think so


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just a saltwater wash was good enough for me..!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Years ago fishing behind the environmental station i had to go poop. I jumped in and did the job.
> 
> Pinfish were everywhere..!!


I did that once about 8-10 miles offshore. Brought a swarm of Remoras like you wouldn't believe! :thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Just a saltwater wash was good enough for me..!!




I swear I read Shatwater Wash the first time I read this...... Where is my bottle of bleach???


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ha ha, this post went down the toilet in a hurry didn't it!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Well now I know if I'm in the sound, have to drop a deuce and need bait fish, I can kill two birds with one stone. Or perhaps I'll just get some creamed corn.


----------

